

Apple, Google, and Others Urge Obama to Not Weaken Encryption - DMBisson
http://www.tripwire.com/state-of-security/latest-security-news/apple-google-and-others-urge-obama-to-not-weaken-encryption/

======
adibchoudhury
Maybe heighten cooperation between federal agencies and these huge tech
giants, but weakening encryption or legislating standards would only be
harmful to the consumer.

